# possible new rocord



## truck

http://www.local12.com/guides/petca...atches-Giant-Carp/p9kDMGf5ykOfZr000_ELjA.cspx


----------



## M.Magis

Would a grass carp be eligible? I'm not sure how that works. Either way, I bet it was a thrill for him.


----------



## bkr43050

M.Magis said:


> Would a grass carp be eligible? I'm not sure how that works. Either way, I bet it was a thrill for him.


Yeah, I don't know that it will qualify either as a record. The state lists a record for "carp" but I thought that meant a common carp. If it indeed includes grassies as well then that record will prabably not live long even after this fish.

Nevertheless that had to be a real fun time for the youngster.


----------



## symba

I believe it is just common carp for the record in Ohio. ODNR does not want to promote targeting white amurs, as they are placed there for an ecological function. That is why there is no fish ohio catagory for them.


----------



## TimJC

Thanks for sharing. I had to do a double take to make sure it wasn't a common, because of its girthiness.

I know a few carp anglers that think that the previous state record was misidentified and was a grass carp or buffalo. The state might want to consider adding a record for grass carp since there seem to be reproducing populations in the Ohio river.


----------



## sploosh56

reproducing populations of grass carp in the ohio river is bad news


----------



## durpdurp41

i wish that the current record of 50 lbs was a grasss carp and didn't count. i caught a common carp this spring that weighed in at 47.5 lbs on an official state scale on 8 lb. test. talk about an awesome fight


----------



## durpdurp41

here's a pic of the big ol girl


----------



## PAYARA

JEEZUS!!!!Unbelieveable fish!


----------



## Mushijobah

Holy $HIT BATMAN! That carp is HUGE. Congrats!


----------



## truck

durpdurp41 said:


> here's a pic of the big ol girl


I would have been smiling too,congrats nice one!!!


----------



## Carpn

Dang, that kids gonna be talking bout that one for awhile.Big ol' fish even if it is a grassy. 
I've spoke several times with the Ohio Outdoor writers about having a grass carp record and they pretty much refuse because they are afraid people will target them in state owned waters where they are protected. It doesn't make sense. It's like not having a deer record because they are afraid someone will poach a big deer in a park or santuary. They already have laws protecting those fish so why not have a record for all the other grassies. I've run into grassies about everywhere in Ohio. I've gotten several from Erie up to 44#, a bunch from the Ohio up to 43#, and I've seen em in the great Miami, Caears Creek and east fork to name a few. Any body of water that has ponds feeding into its tributaries has grass carp in it. The Ohio river has a large population of grassies in it. I've personally taken grassies from 12" long on up to the 40's.
As far as the rod and reel record...I do find it odd that its 50# even and that it came from that body of water. I don't know if they had grassies back then but it seems like it would be had to mistake it for a buff....Who knows. There are without a doubt 50 and even 60 pound commons in Erie but it stinks the bar has been set so high for so long with a questionable fish.


----------



## TimJC

If the OOW board didn't require fish to be kept on ice that would solve the problem too.


----------



## CarpCommander

durpdurp41 said:


> here's a pic of the big ol girl


Now THAT is a carp! Awesome.

Ya, I dunno if our current record rod/reel carp is legit either??  It was taken from a part of the state that is really not known for big carp, and is 50lbs on the NOSE? Do any pics exist of this fish? 

I'd like to see the Outdoor Writers recognize a few species, like grassies, bigheads, and sheephead. You can shoot all of these with a bow. The grassies are all over the place. It's up to you to take them from legal waters.

Oh well, maybe one day things will change.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

sploosh56 said:


> reproducing populations of grass carp in the ohio river is bad news


I don't believe the grass carp, (white amur) is able to reproduce. I believe they are sterile.


----------



## misfit

> I don't believe the grass carp, (white amur) is able to reproduce. I believe they are sterile.


actually they are not naturally sterile.only the ones that are made that way for stocking purposes to prevent reproduction.


----------



## Carpn

Wannabitawerm said:


> I don't believe the grass carp, (white amur) is able to reproduce. I believe they are sterile.


Grassies can be made sterile (triploid) when they are mixing the spawn in the hatchery. They get the eggs and sperm from fertile ( diploid) grass carp. If all grass carp where sterile then how would there be any. The entire Mississippi river watreshed is full of fertile spawning grassies, it would only make sense that they have made there way up to use. I know I've seen a increase in grass carp sightings the last 5 yrs. There were two nights on the Ohio river last summer when we saw 15-25 grassies in one night.


----------



## FISHIN216

that is a ridiculous Carp! o my god! on 8#! how did you land that?


----------



## SPEAKSUP

They should add a Grass Carp record IMO I bet that kid had the fight of his life. Biggest one of mine is only been 23.5 lbs. in Knox Lake.


----------



## BearJohnson

The state will not reckognise Grass Carp (white amur) for any record - their "official" stand is that they do NOT want to spur on the taking of these fish - as they were introduced to control weed beds.

I live on Lake Pioneer - this lake has NO vegitation - NO lilly pads - NOTHIN.

Every once in a while you hear a frog croaking, but you never see one - 

The reason I bring this up is - the local ALL want the Grassies GONE.

More weeds, more small fish & frogs...

BIGGER BASS...

I have been catching and releasing Grassies here for over a year now...

Last year - I used a special dough bait recipe of mine...
This year - corn - plain old corn.

I don't have any new pics up - but I have caught 5-6 decent sized grassies so far - 20 plus pounders. Last year's catches can be seen here:
http://onesixthdepot.com/Fishin.html

I wish I could catch a 50 pounder - that kid must have shite himself when that grassie ran the first time...

OK - that is my two cents...

Bear Johnson

PS - if anyone wants to spend a day tryin for grassies - just lmk


----------



## bgrapala

I sure wish they recognized big heads...I woulda put mine in!!


----------



## Carpn

We were out on the Markland pool of the Ohio bowfishing sat night and saw about 10-12 different grassies. We also saw 2 bigheads..My buddies went fri. night and they got 1 grassy and one bighead...didn't see any more.


----------

